# [SPR] Sprint gets so little love on RootzWiki



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

I prefer RootzWiki forums to XDA but all the devs are over there. Anybody else on Sprint feel the same?


----------



## Adam Metzner (Jun 14, 2011)

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Adam Metzner said:


> What is the point of this thread?


It appears he/she is seeking other sprint users to complain with in a collective fashion due to the lack of sprint developers here @ rootz
OP please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you don't like it, politely ask the developers to post their work on both sites. Posting about it here does no good though.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say one more thing as I wish all developers posted here as well 

Developers will post where the users are. Some might not be aware of how many are on rootz or the differences in the communities. If you politely ask them in a PM or via twitter/google+/etc, then they might be convinced to come over here or post on both sites.


----------

